# Puerto Angel / Mexico



## Tortugaf (19. Dezember 2013)

Hey Sportfreunde

Bin jetzt wieder am Fischen, hatte dieses Jahr nicht viel Zeit dazu. 
Ich wohne in Puerto Angel, dieser kleine Fischerhafen befindet sich in Mexico an der Pazifikküste von dem Bundesstaat Oaxaca

Hier einige Fotos von meinen letzten zwei Ausfahrten auf den Pazifik.
Die erste Fahrt war klassisches Trolling und die zweite Fahrt Livebait-Fischen an einem treibenden Baumstamm, den wir auf den offenen Pazifik fanden.



G. Frank, alias Tortugaf


----------



## Tortugaf (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos

Ich hoffe das wir bei der nächsten Fahrt ein Yello Fin Thuna fangen können. Ist nicht immer einfach mit der Jungs.

G. Frank alias Tortugaf


----------



## daci7 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Sehr schicke Fische! Petri aus Deutschland wo ich gestern von ner Eisdecke auf dem See überrascht wurd ...
#h


----------



## raptorx (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hallo zusammen,

Tolle Fische und tolle Bilder, da kann man angesichts unserer Temperaturen schon neidisch werden.

Vielen Dank

Gruß David


----------



## Tortugaf (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hola

Danke das euch die Fotos gefallen, vor zwei Tagen fingen wir noch eine. Wir waren mit Studenten Walle suchen. Leider gab es auf Offshore viel Nebel und wir fanden keine. 
Freut euch über das kalte Wetter, so lange es nicht nass ist, hier im Süden von Mexiko an der Pazifikküste bezahlt man für kalt. 

G. Frank


----------



## daci7 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> [...]hier im Süden von Mexiko an der Pazifikküste bezahlt man für kalt.
> 
> G. Frank



... hier ists umgekehrt. Wenigstens momentan, wobei es ja leider noch nicht richtig kalt ist - zum Eisangeln fehlen noch ein paar Tagesgrade nach unten.
Sach mal, ist das eigentlich deine Jolle und Tackle mit dem ihr da aufm Wasser seid, oder ist das ein Charterboot/-gerät?
Grüße
David


----------



## Tortugaf (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hey David

Beides ist richtig, es ist mein Boot, auch das ganze Tackle gehört zum Boot. Die Superpanga, so nennt man hier diesen Bootstyp, ist auch als Charterboot zugelassen. Die Fotos sind von privaten Ausfahrten.

G. Frank


----------



## volkerm (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Was macht die "Panga"- Bauart so speziell? Ich habe mal gelesen, dass diese Bauform u.a. mit Yamaha entwickelt wurde, um in den aufstrebenden Ländern Boote zu bekommen, die mit relativ wenig Leistung relativ schnell und sicher zum Fisch zu kommen.


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Sehr schick - und danke für die PN. Wenn ich mal in der Nähe bin werd ich auf jeden Fall darauf zurückgreifen!
Grüße
#h


----------



## Tortugaf (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*



volkerma schrieb:


> Was macht die "Panga"- Bauart so speziell? Ich habe mal gelesen, dass diese Bauform u.a. mit Yamaha entwickelt wurde, um in den aufstrebenden Ländern Boote zu bekommen, die mit relativ wenig Leistung relativ schnell und sicher zum Fisch zu kommen.



Hey Volkerman

Das weiss ich nicht, aber die Boote sind gut und halten eine Menge aus. Wenn das Yamaha so gemacht hat, ist sie sehr schlau. Sie sind hier die Leader am Strand, weil sie auch ein gutes Servicenetz haben. 

G. Frank


----------



## Pargo Man (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Ahoy und ein Tolles und erfolgreiches Jahr 2014 wünsche ich Dir.

Tolle Fotos, die erahnen lassen wie vielseitig und sicher Deine Panga ist. Ich liebe den "Battle Cruiser" im Taschenformat. Kein Fisch schwimmt in Deinem Ozean, mit dem Du es nicht aufnehmen könntest!! 

Deine Homepage finde ich hoch informativ. Klasse Zusammenstellung der Ausrüstung. Damit kannst Du aber wirklich alles befischen, was Du im Revier hast. 

Lass mal hören, wie es mit den Chartern weiterläuft.

Danke im Voraus für Deine Mühe.

Mui Cordialmente,

Jan


----------



## Tortugaf (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hey Jan 

Danke Jan (-:  

Ich hat ein Ersatzteilproblem, wir konnten jetzt fast 4 Wochen nicht fischen fahren. Leider #c 
In der Zeit wurden viele grosse Mahi mahi bis über 20 kg und einige kleine gestreifte Marline gefangen.
Jetzt habe ich bessere Kontakte und hoffe das es beim nächsten Mal schneller läuft. Morgen, so hoffe ich, läuft der Kahn wieder ohne zu piepen. 

G. Frank


----------



## Pargo Man (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Ahoy Frank, sorry, das zu hören.
Ich kann mich mit Schaudern an die vielen
Törns in Afrika erinnern, die wegen Ersatzteile-
komplikationen und Reparatur-Dramen "trocken"
ausgefallen sind.
#q
Deine Yammis sind doch eigentlich in MEX sehr
beliebt und weit verbreitet? Geht da vielleicht
auch mal was mit "gebrauchten" Teilen?

Toitoitoi, Frank.

Cordialmente,
Jan


----------



## Tortugaf (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Deine Yammis sind doch eigentlich in MEX sehr
> beliebt und weit verbreitet? Geht da vielleicht
> auch mal was mit "gebrauchten" Teilen?
> 
> ...


 

Hey Jan 

Ich habe zwei  90 ps 4 Takt AB von Mercury, die sind schon ganz in Ordnung. aber leider gibt es hier keine gut aus gebildeten Mechaniker. Yamana hat seine Leute vor Ort ausgebildet, Mercury bis jetzt nicht. Ersatzteile kann man bestellen die kommen auch mit erträglichen Wartezeiten hier an.

Ein Motor riegelt immer bei 2800 Umdrehungen ab, er läuft bis 2500 einwandfrei aber dann fängt er an zu stottern und dreht nicht höher. Der Andere läuft super, aber auch er dreht im Stand bei neutraler Stellung nur bis 2800 Umdrehungen und nicht mehr, aber mit laufenden Propeller dreht er hoch bis zum Anschlag ohne Probleme. Es scheint eine Abriegelung der Drehzahl im neutraler Stellung zugeben. Habe leider keine Betriebstanleitung kann dazu nichts eindeutiges sagen.

Der problematische Motor scheint abgeriegelt zu sein durch ein Schutzprogamm um den Motor nicht zu verheizen. Er sendet auch noch beim erreichen der 2800 Umdrehungen ein Alarm aus. 
Hier gibt es keinen Scanner der uns sagt ob und welcher Sensor sein Geist auf geben hat.
Ich habe jetzt vielleicht eine Möglichkeit den Motor durch checken zu lassen, es kommen ab und zu mal Mechaniker aus Cancun zu uns, sie geben wohl Kurse zum Aufbau eines Servicenetz.
Ich habe letztens paar Proberunden gedreht, mit einem Motor läuft der Kahn immer noch schnell genug zum trollen. ich werde jetzt einfach nur mit einem fahren, bis eine Lösung gefunden ist. Ich kann aber dann halt nicht mal auf die Schnelle 20 sm raussfahren um zufischen.

G. Frank


----------



## Wollebre (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hallo Frank,

hatte gleiches Problem früher auch an meinem AB im Urlaub.
War der Thermostat! War voll verkalkt.
Weil Sommer war den einfach ausgebaut und volle Drehzahl war sofort wieder da. Auch mal den Impeller der Wasserpumpe kontrollieren ob der runter genudelt ist.

Als ein neuer eingebaut war den Motor regelmäßig durchgespült.

Gruss

Wolfgang


----------



## Tortugaf (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hey Wolli 

Das haben wir alles schon gemacht , selbst die Benzinschläuche Filter, Wasserseperatoren gewechselt, es kann sein das ein Problem mit den Öl gibt, der ÖLdruck ist etwas geringer als bei den intakten Motor. Das ist jetzt die Piste die wir folgen werden.

G.Frank


----------



## Hohensinn (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hallo,

bin ja kein Fachmann aber hast du schon mal die Steuergeräte der beiden Motoren getauscht, um auch einen fehler bei der Elektonik auszuschließen!


----------



## Tortugaf (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hey Hohensinn 

Ich hatte das rumprobieren satt und die Motoren abbauen lassen und in die einzig richtig gute Werkstatt nach Huatulco gebracht. 
Das Boot läuft wieder einwandfrei, 30 kn.
Ein loses Gummiteil hat eine Benzinpumpe behindert. Ausserdem haben ich alle Pumpen, Filter und Injektor reinigen lassen. Den Tank gespült, die Schläuche und Filter und den Wasserabscheider ausgetauscht. 
Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen wieder zum Fischen fahrten.

G. Frank


----------



## Tortugaf (31. März 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Alles schön , wir waren wieder auf dem Meer mit Freunden. Das Fischen auf Mahi mahi und Sailfish ist jetzt schwierig , die Mahi mahi waren weit entfernt von uns und für Sail ist jetzt keine Saison, es gab nur wenige. 
Wir fischten direkt an der Küste auf Bontios, Skipjacks, Sierras und YFT.
Um Spass zu haben war leichtes Gerät angesagt.
Gestern fischten wir mit Livebait und fingen ein guten Rainbow Runner. Dir Amberjacks und YFT wollten nicht.
Ich hänge noch einige Fotos an


----------



## Tortugaf (9. April 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Wir waren vorgestern zum Jiggen draussen und fingen einen bunten Mix.
Kleine Jigs und eine gutes Echolot brachten zu den Erfolg.

G.Frank


----------



## Blaupause (10. April 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hey Frank,

richtig coole Fotos von deinen Fangerlebnissen! Irgendwann will ich auch mal einen Tuna drillen, bisher hat es leider "nur" für Bonitos gereicht. Das ist einer meiner 2 Angelträume...

Viele Grüße aus dem kühlen Hambursch


----------



## Tortugaf (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hey Blaupause

Der Traum einmal ein Thunfisch zu drillen liegt gar nicht soweit von dir, so wie ich es gelesen habe, vermehren sich die BFT (Blauflossenthunfisch) Bestände im Mittelmittel gut und steigen an.
Ich bin gerade in Berlin, drei Wochen fischen wir wieder im  Pazifik. 

G. Tortugaf


----------



## Tortugaf (13. August 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hey Sportfreunde

Ich bin mal wieder zum Fischen gekommen, wir waren Jiggen mit Freunden, zwei Tage spáter haben wir noch zwei weitere kleine YFT mit Jigs gefangen.

Zur Zeit gibt es gut Sailfish, etwas Marlin, kleine Mahi mahis und kleine YFT. Mit etwas Glück werden wir nächste Woche trollen.

Ich hänge mal einige Fotos rein, sind aber keine Riesen und erst recht keine Big Game Fische, trotzdem hat das Jiggen uns viel Spass gebracht und schmeckt haben sie erst recht.


G. Frank


----------



## YakuzaInk (13. August 2014)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Oh mann... Fernweh....


----------



## Tortugaf (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Hey Sportfreunde.

Ich habe lange nichts mehr geschrieben, wir hatten nicht viel Zeit zum Fischen. Das Boot stand bis in den November hinein auf den Trailer. Ab November ist die Gefahr, das ein Zyklon auf unsere Küste trifft sehr gering. wir machten einige kurze Touren fingen Gallos, Sierras, Jurels, Skipjacks und auch ein Marlin.
Ich hänge noch einige Fotos ran.

G. Frank


----------



## rainbowrunner (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Super Fische #6

 Da kriegt man ja schon wieder Fernweh...


----------



## Trickyfisher (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Ma, echt, die Bilder fallen unter das Delikt "seelische Grausamkeit"!!!!!
ICH-WILL-AUCH!!!!!!!
TL
Johannes


----------



## daci7 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Puerto Angel / Mexico*

Geile Zeichnung der Rooster - ich liebe die Fische! Und der Marlin ist auch ganz nett  Petri!


----------

